# Planet Slayer. Play the greenhouse game and find out when you should die!



## VictorBravo

From the Australian Broadcast Corporation:

Planet Slayer - Greenhouse Calculator

It's a cute game designed for children. You answer 11 questions and click the skull and crossbones to find out when you should die for the good of the planet.

Note, if you play with the numbers a bit, "you can live forever."

And if you look a little harder, you'll find that your chance at eternal life increases a lot if you invest in "ethical" businesses.

Just remember, the website (which I think is run by the government down there) tells us it is all true. . . .


----------



## Zenas

Wow, that's not slanted at all.


----------



## BobVigneault

Awesome, I've been dead for 27 years.


----------



## Casey

If the government produced it, I wonder if it fits in the curriculum of the schools there.


----------



## VictorBravo

BobVigneault said:


> Awesome, I've been dead for 27 years.



Better than me. I'm dead for 46 years.


----------



## py3ak

I should have died when I was 7.8. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

So does this mean that we will one day euthanize those who have used up their CO2 allotment? 

BTW, I should have died at 13.8 years.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Looks like I'm going to die in about 9 months (22.8 years) I can't believe this was designed for children sheesh! How horrible.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

joshua said:


> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm going to die in about 9 months (22.8 years) I can't believe this was designed for children sheesh! How horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't? I mean, evolution teaches them they're just beasts, so ...
> 
> well, you know what I'm getting at.
Click to expand...



Yeah *sigh* more sad commentary on humanity. 



> Romans 1:18-23
> 
> 18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who suppress the truth in unrighteousness, 19 because what may be known of God is manifest in them, for God has shown _it_ to them. 20 For since the creation of the world His invisible _attributes_ are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, _even_ His eternal power and Godhead, so that they are without excuse, 21 because, although they knew God, they did not glorify _Him_ as God, nor were thankful, but became futile in their thoughts, and their foolish hearts were darkened. 22 Professing to be wise, they became fools, 23 and changed the glory of the incorruptible God into an image made like corruptible man—and birds and four-footed animals and creeping things.


----------



## MOSES

I made it to age 3.

I see a socialist bend to the poll. They make you out to be a bad person (or a dead person) because you live in a big house and you spend a lot of money. I suppose if we just give all our money to the state to redistribute so that we can all equally live in small houses, then we would live longer.


----------



## VictorBravo

MOSES said:


> I made it to age 3.
> 
> I see a socialist bend to the poll. They make you out to be a bad person (or a dead person) because you live in a big house and you spend a lot of money. I suppose if we just give all our money to the state to redistribute so that we can all equally live in small houses, then we would live longer.



Actually, it's even more subtle than that. If you make a lot of money and spend it on "green" things, and invest the rest of it in "ethical" investments, then "you can live forever." 

In the "Science behind the answers" section it is fairly forthright. You actually get more points for driving a polluting gas guzzler because that means that you have to spend less on other things that cause even more pollution. If your flying is for business, you get penalized because you have more money to spend on other things (they presume that your company paid for the tickets). But if you send that extra money to "approved" businesses in the form of investment (just ask Al), then you find the required atonement for all your CO2 sins.

Elsewhere on the website it says that it is better to buy things made in China than Australia because it is more labor intensive and less fuel intensive. They figure that sweatshops are better for the earth than modern factories. Pleasant people.

But of course, they are concerned only for the earth, not its inhabitants.


----------



## etexas

I "fessed up" to being an energy hog, eating lots of meat, and everything else wrong...I think I blew it's MIND it told me I would live forever!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

I should have died when I was 3.2 years old. 

I guess the last 44 years were just "because of the Grace of God!"


----------



## Augusta

I should have died at 3 yrs old too. My pig "me" turned all fat and ugly. It reminded me of _Animal Farm_.


----------



## Grymir

8.5 yrs. Socialist wonders. Poor kids.


----------



## wallingj

l should have only made it to 2.8 years. Lived longer than a socialist wanted me to by 34.5 years.


----------



## kvanlaan

> So does this mean that we will one day euthanize those who have used up their CO2 allotment?



That's a creepy (and not out-of-bounds) thought. (In a just-barely related item, people have "Don't Kill Me" cards for themselves in the Netherlands so that doctors who feel that certain patients have "used their share" of the national health system $ don't pull the plug on them.)



> Elsewhere on the website it says that it is better to buy things made in China than Australia because it is more labor intensive and less fuel intensive. They figure that sweatshops are better for the earth than modern factories. Pleasant people.



Wow, that's moronic. If they could see the filth that goes into the environment from your average factory here, they'd _hopefully_ change their tune. Also, no thought to shipping, etc. from another continent? I know that Australia uses a lot of "road trains" that bump up fuel usage per good delivered, but give me a break - reform the system, don't give up the ghost and roll over.

These people scare me. Add to this sort of rubbish things like the "Gaia" theory and you've got animism for the New Age all wrapped up.

Gaia hypothesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kvanlaan

Oh, by the way, I apparently will live forever. We have lots of kids so we 'share' our domicile resources 'efficiently'. I'm sure closer review by a social scientist would reveal that we have far too many children, and would be better off being 'fixed' down at the pound.


----------

